# Powerhead or air pump?



## nam673 (Jul 17, 2003)

I have heard a lot about powerheads and air pumps but haven't come up with a good idea if they are really worth the money to put in my tank? Are they both just for show or do they actually serve a purpose in my aquarium? Should I a powerhead or air pump or both? I am looking for function not looks. If someone could fill me in on their plus and minus of each it would be appreciated. Please post your opinions or even facts if you have them.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Its always good to have a powerhead, just make sure its not too strong. Powerhead = extra oxygen. Everyone needs that.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Its always good to have a powerhead, just make sure its not too strong. Powerhead = extra oxygen. Everyone needs that.


 i thought that the powerhead is just for currents? unless you add the airpump attachement. right?

and yes more oxygen is better for when the temp gets pretty high. (colder water can hold more oxygen so unless its a coldwater tank it wouldnt hurt to add some more.) also the current is just for the fish to have fun in. and helps move the water around keeping the tank from having cold/hot spots.

Whats too strong for p's? 600-900gph?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and most piranhas loves the current it creates, they swim, play and exercise on it...so i recommend you to get one if you want more active Ps...







!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

An air pump will increase oxygen in the water too. It will also creat some current, but not as much as a powerhead will.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

go with a power head. i have and 402 in my 55. i also recommend getting a filter for it to just cause i have feeders in there and they got sucked in lol.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I totally rip out all my bubble makers and air pumps. Dont have a powerhead either, just the exit tube from the canister. Pumps are usually for current most use to attatch the arline hose to make bubbles which in turn puts oxygen in the tank. Air pumps to me are a waste of electricity. Powerheads have more purpose as waterflow, as a filter device and surface agitation.


----------

